# Questions about foods...raw, ZiwiPeak & others



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro is allergic to a lot of foods. The vet has him on a hypoallergenic food which actually has the stuff like chicken and grains that he is allergic to!  (The vet insists it's a very small amount!) He doesn't like it and eats very little (just enough, I suppose, to keep from starving) and has been on this for 3 weeks now. He still has diarrhea and has even thrown up a couple times.:foxes15: I'm very seriously considering taking this prescription food back and either getting him something like ZiwiPeak or some of the other pre-made raw foods I've read that you all have talked about, or totally raw that I would do myself. Only thing.....I've read where you all start them on raw chicken in the raw diet, but that is what Pedro is allergic to, among other things. So, if I do raw, then what meat do I give him? Also he is allergic to eggs and several grains. I am somewhat confused on what to change him to......all out raw or ZiwiPeak or something on that order.
Can someone who's had this experience like I have with Pedro help me to know what to feed my little guy?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would put him straight on ZiwiPeak. It is venison based. (Or you can get lamb). Either one of those would be great for him. They are limited ingredients so less things to react to. Just meat, organs, and vitamins/minerals. You really can't do better than ziwi unless you were to do a prey model diet and use meats from the grocery store. If he were mine, I'd put him on Ziwi.

Here's the ingredients for the different formulations, you can tell what a good food it is! 

Lamb - ‘Daily-Dog' Cuisine 5kg/11lb - 1kg/2.2lb
INGREDIENTS: Lamb - Meat (min. 65%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 19.5%), Chicory Inulin, Green-lipped Mussel (min. 4%), Fish Oil, Lecithin, Kelp, Vitamins and Minerals, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, Additives: Vit. D3 592 IU/kg, Vit. E 7.4mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8mg/kg. Calories 1854 KJ/100g.

Venison & Fish - ‘Daily-Dog' Cuisine 5kg/11lb - 1kg/2.2lb
INGREDIENTS: Venison - Meat (min. 50%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 19.5%), Fish (min. 15%), Chicory Inulin, Green-lipped Mussel (min. 4%), Fish Oil, Lecithin, Kelp, Vitamins and Minerals, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, Additives: Vit. D3 592 IU/kg, Vit. E 7.4mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8mg/kg. Calories 1778 KJ/100g.

Venison - ‘Daily-Dog' Cuisine 5kg/11lb - 1kg/2.2lb
INGREDIENTS: Venison - Meat (min. 65%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min. 19.5%), Chicory Inulin, Green-lipped Mussel (min. 4%), Fish Oil, Lecithin, Kelp, Vitamins and Minerals, Parsley, Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, additives: Vit. D3 592 IU/kg, Vit. E 7.4mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8mg/kg. Calories 1794 KJ/100g.

They also have a canned food line that is excellent.

I love it that all of their foods contain green lipped mussel which is a very good source of omega 3 fatty acids. It has also been proven to help and protect joints, similar to glucosamine.

New Zealand green-lipped mussel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Tracy sure know my problem with MoJie and the only food he can eat is ZiwiPeak.....Shelly...give ZiwiPeak a try...i think Pedro will love it......


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry you're going through this too!! I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy because it is mentally draining and there is a lot of trial & error. Midgie is allergic to Turkey and I found out that a lot of food on the market have Turkey in it even if it says Chicken. It is IMPORTANT for you to start reading labels and learn what they mean. I, too, was going to start making her food, but found out it's nearly impossible to get the right amount of vitamins in it, so I put her on Honest Kitchen Preference at first where I could add the meat I knew she wasn't allergic too. Once I saw she loved it & started improving immediately, I ordered free samples of ZP and would sprinkle a few squares on THK. She loved it too and tolerated it well. My vet had put Midgie on the Science Diet Lamb & Rice & I could see it was making her sick. The blood test also reveiled she was allergic to Rice. They say when your has allergies, the best thing you could do is to give them a meat totally different than anything they have have. I showed my vet THK and ZP. She read the ingrediants and asked where I got this food from and stressed how much she liked it & thought it was great for Midgie. She don't like raw, so because this food is dehydrated & freeze-dried, she liked the fact that there would be no contamenants.

I've been going through pure hell for over 1 year now trying to help this baby get some relief!! There is absolutely no help out there. The vets don't seem to know what they are doing, especially mine. I have a link on here where I have been giving Midgie allergy shots that I got from my vet. I feel like I'm all alone trying to treat this chi. I can't tell you how much Benedryl she's taken, I've lost count. I hope that my trial & error will save others from this misery if they can avoid what I've gone through.

This forum has helped me in finding quality foods and I've also added Nupro to her food.

How old is Pedro? Have you had blood work done to find out exactly what he's allergic to?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes, too, dogs that have allergies to a certain meat when it's processed or even cooked, can do just fine on it raw. If Pedro has never had raw chicken before, it might be worth giving him a few bites to observe whether he's allergic to all chicken or only chicken that's been heavily processed.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly, I would go with the Ziwi as well.....Let us know how he does on it...


----------

